
Tom’s Diner Owner Wins Property Rights Fight Against Denver Preservationists - jseliger
https://reason.com/2019/08/16/denver-activists-give-up-on-attempt-to-landmark-toms-diner-over-owners-objections/
======
tomohawk
To preserve it, all the preservationists have to do is buy it. It's on the
market, with a very willing seller Instead, they try to get what they want by
force.

It's so sad that this guy was put through this fiasco after being part of the
community for so long.

------
coldtea
It's a shame that everything's up for grabs...

